# Algae in shrimp tank



## jeff158 (May 27, 2009)

Hey does anyone have a good way to get rid of algae besides manual cleaning or snails in shrimp tanks? Ive seen some filter cartridges that help remove algae if theyre shrimp safe


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Why would you want to remove it? Otos would work.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Turn down the lights, and keep the temp at a steady temp, and algae won't grow/bloom as quickly. Adjusting it to the rate of your shrimp eating it. 

But in all honesty, shrimp love lots of it!!


----------

